# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > امنیت در شبکه > سوال: windows event logs

## imohsen

سلام دوستان
برنامه ای وجود داره که بتونه اطلاعات مفیدی از event log های ویندوز بده، البته خود  event viewer ویندوز اطلاعاتی میده اما کامل نیست. یا اینکه دیتا بیسی وجود داشته باشه بگه یک event با ID خاص روی یک ورژن خاص از ویندوز چه اطلاعاتی در موردش وجود داره.
ممنون می شم راهنماییم کنید

----------


## hghyami

Event Log‌ها به اندازه کافی‌ به شما اطلاعات میده. سوال شما این هست که  اگر فعلا Event پیش اومد راه حالش یعنی‌ چی‌. ابزار پیشنهادی من
۱. Google
۲. تجربه
۳. http://www.gfi.com/products-and-solu...-eventsmanager
۴. http://www.eventid.net

----------

